

Ask HN: Which laptop to get? - pvillega

I need to buy a new laptop for development and some gaming, so I want a &#x27;best&#x27;. I looked for 32Gb laptops but I couldn&#x27;t find any (poor google fu?)<p>The default for a developer seems to be a MacBook Pro, which it may be upgraded this June according to rumours.<p>On the other hand, I feel I should try to escape Mac and use a Linux computer. Yes, I could install Linux to the MacBook Pro, but if I go that path I may as well get a different laptop.<p>Any recommendations on what machines should I consider?
======
scholia
Have a look at the ThinkPad T and W ranges (440 and 450). The Dell Precision
M3800 Mobile Workstation is interesting but only goes up to 16GB.

Does it have to be a laptop? A desktop will give you more power, more
expandability, a better keyboard and screen, and much better ergonomics for a
lower price.

------
davidw
I'd get one of these when they do the Ubuntu version:
[http://www.dell.com/us/p/xps-13-9343-laptop/pd](http://www.dell.com/us/p/xps-13-9343-laptop/pd)

I have the previous version, with Ubuntu, and it's a very nice machine.

